# Gaggia Classic - Shower Head Holder - different materials



## Paulmgreen (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm going to do a full service soon on my Gaggia Classic..... and I'm wondering .........

What are the pro's and con's of the alloy shower head holder vs brass vs stainless steel???

Opinions?


----------



## islandlad (Feb 8, 2019)

Alloy will pit and degrade over time


Stainless steel and brass replacements are easier to keep clean


Stainless steel will retain its original appearance while brass may discolour over time (of no consequence other than cosmetic)


Replacement brass or stainless steel holders usually feature holes of smaller diameter vs original alloy part which might give you 'water jetting' issues


Brass holder in contact with brass group head body poses zero risk of galvanic corrosion, while stainless steel in contact with brass group head body might. As long as it's 316L SS, shouldn't be a problem though as it's very close to brass in the galvanic series.


The seating of your shower screen might be different on a brass/stainless steel holder vs the original alloy holder (I had to file my IMS screen down to fit my stainless steel holder)


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

islandlad said:


> I had to file my IMS screen down to fit my stainless steel holder)


 Did you not get the IMS Block then?


----------



## islandlad (Feb 8, 2019)

Nightrider_1uk said:


> Did you not get the IMS Block then?


 No, I was specifically after a stainless steel block.


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

islandlad said:


> No, I was specifically after a stainless steel block.


 IMS do a stainless steel one I think. Can I ask the reasons for specifically wanting Stainless Steel. I need to change my Gaggia Classic block and am pondering the options.


----------



## islandlad (Feb 8, 2019)

Nightrider_1uk said:


> IMS do a stainless steel one I think. Can I ask the reasons for specifically wanting Stainless Steel. I need to change my Gaggia Classic block and am pondering the options.


 Never came across an IMS SS version, probably a lack of looking 🤷‍♂️. No particular reason for going with the SS, I'm just a big believer in the longevity of SS (lots of experience throughout the kitchen). I'm sure brass will also hold up well. As to the low risk of galvanic corrosion, time will tell I guess.


----------



## Paulmgreen (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank you for the info


----------

